# Valentine's day challenge



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A man walks into a small villiage and sees a friendly enough looking pub and goes in. He notices a large jar filled to the brim with £10 notes behind the bar. The man becons the landlord and asks, "What's up with the jar?"

'Well', says the landlord, 'You pay £10 and if you pass three tests, then you get all the money.'

'What are the three tests?' asks the man

'Ah aah!... You've got to pay first,' says the grinning landlord.

So the man, tempted by the money, gives him him the £10 and the landlord adds it to the jar.

'OK, here's what you have to do: First, you have to drink this whole bottle of Blair's Ultradeath Chilli sauce -- the WHOLE thing mind -- and you can't make a face while doing it. Second, there's a pit bull chained up in the back yard with a sore tooth. You have to remove the tooth with your bare hands. Third, there is a 90-year-old woman upstairs who's never had a man kiss her in her life. Today of all days - think Valentines day!' :wink:

'Well, I know I've paid my £10', says the man, 'but I'm not an idiot. No wonder you've collected so much money -- that's impossible!'

The man proceeds to drink several pints of heavy, a couple of whiskys and eventually, he gets up his nerve.

"Wherez zat watsit sauuuce?" he slurs.

He grabs the bottle of Blair's Ultradeath with both hands, throws his head back and empties it down into his mouth, tapping the back of the bottle to get the last few drops out. Tears streaming down his bright red face and gasping he struggles to swallow, but he doesn't make a face. Next, he staggers out past the impressed landlord and out to the back yard. Everyone in the bar hears a huge scuffle outside -- barking, yelping screams and growling, then silence.

Just when they think the man must be dead, he staggers back into the bar with his shirt ripped and gashes across his chest.

"NOW," he says, "wherez at ol' lady with the sore tooth?"


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: MEGA LAUGHS!!!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Bahahahahaha

SALTS 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Epic :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

made me chuckle


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

WA HAAA :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

QUALITY   :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Brilliant


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: The dangers of drink :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

